# Sound and Communication apprenticeship



## reapedsoul (Oct 3, 2015)

I'm considering applying for the telecom apprenticeship at one of the IBEW locals in the bay area. As far as I know they work with a lot of networking and fiber optics. Local 595 converted their old training center to a dedicated school for telecom apprentices and technicians. I know the wages top out less than inside wireman but would it be an easier apprenticeship to get into and is it even worth it? Currently I'm a CW1.


----------



## TheWiz (Jul 9, 2013)

Easier to get into? No, just a different program. Typically they take less guys into this program based on demand. Worth it, yes indeed. The pay usually isn't too far behind the inside rate.


----------

